# Build quality of Speedlite 600ex-rt; "Lock"?



## YuengLinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Just had my first failure of a 600ex-rt. While getting my setup shots for a big group session, I was turning off one of my Speedlites when I noticed a little resistance in the switch. I did not apply much pressure, but I felt a mild snap. Sure enough, the switch had just broken, and the unit is now on its way to CPS. (I guess you could say the toast dropped butter side up, because the switch left the speedlite powered on, meaning I could go ahead an use it. Only way to power off though was by removing the batteries.)

I have several of the 600's, so I can't be sure exactly when I bought it, but it was within the past 18 months. I know that I did drop one (landed on its side, not an end) while walking fast from about 4' onto a grass covered (but hard) field. That was a year ago, but it never had an apparent issue. I don't know if this is the one with the broken switch, but other than this incident, I have not had a single problem with any of them.

So, as I'm getting more location work (thankfully), I'm wondering if other owners of the 600ex-rt have comments about its ruggedness and reliability. 

Also--does anybody actually use the "Lock" position of the power switch?

Thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 30, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> So, as I'm getting more location work (thankfully), I'm wondering if other owners of the 600ex-rt have comments about its ruggedness and reliability.



If you've got complaints, try Yongnuo, then you're cured 

The 600rts are pro-grade reliable and rugged, the only things *not* to do with them:
* get it knocked over by a horse (my battery door has a little gap now)
* fry it with an external power supply, *always* turn off the flash before connecting!


----------



## Joe M (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't like to jinx myself but I've had no issues so far with the three I have. The only problem I've ever had is with the 580EXIIs losing contact on occasion in the field and popping full flash requiring removing, wiping and re-seating. Thankfully I haven't had that happen yet with the 600s. Hopefully your broken switch is an isolated incident and you'll be problem free from now on. 
And no, I myself have never used the "lock" position. I imagine some might find it handy but I've never been in a situation myself where I need to lock it in so to speak.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Canon CPS tech told me by phone this is the first time she has ever heard of any kind of problem with the power switch, that, guessing, it must have been a rare flaw during production.

I only spent a little time googling, but I couldn't find other similar complaints.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 30, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> Canon CPS tech told me by phone this is the first time she has ever heard of any kind of problem with the power switch



I don't want to throw around unfounded suspicions, but at least with Yongnuo it's always the first time they hear of a particular problem... again and again  .. and not *everything* ends up on Google esp. if it's about small flaws.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 30, 2014)

I have three 600ex-rt flashes. One of them developed a problem with the dial on the back, so that needed to be fixed. It's possible some impact caused that. Other than that, no problems at all. Great flash.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine have been solid for me over the last year or so but then I haven't really wrung them out too much. 

Jim


----------



## YuengLinger (May 4, 2014)

Well repair cost $135.. No information about why is a switch would just give out.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2014)

I have 4 personal ones but use another few occasionally, and the ST-E3-RT and the YN-E3-RT, I have had no issues with any of the Canon gear, absolutely rock solid and 100% reliable. 

If you are in the USA I'd talk nicely to the service center manager, they have a discretionary 10% they can deduct from your total, and their boss has a bit more too.


----------

